# Found a Relic



## this_is_nascar (Sep 15, 2019)

I was in the tool shed and found this. I've had it for many years, but forgot about it. A couple new CR123 cells and it's working just fine. It is pretty heavy.

Anyone recall the model?









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2019)

If I recall correct it was a Rebel 6, or Legend 6. Not sure which, or it could be neither. The rubber bumper around the head causes me to think Legend since that was a feature on them while Don Keller ran the place. He had left when they started having lights made in China, so the 6 was post Don Keller Brinkmann. 
Nice light that had a ceramic bulb holder and other nice features. Also If I recall correct Streamlight TL2 bulbs will work in it. 

Apparently WalMart sold them for a short time.

Edit: some could focus the beam spill or spot too. Set to spill was pretty ugly though.


----------



## treek13 (Sep 15, 2019)

Brinkmann Legend LX


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2019)

Right on treek


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 15, 2019)

Yep, that sounds like it. Thanks everyone.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 16, 2019)

Turns out this particular unit does have the focusing bezel as well.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RWT1405 (Sep 16, 2019)

I totally forgot about those, thanks for showing it!


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 16, 2019)

I had one of those for years! Tube cracked from tail switch being over tightened, rubber grip started to dissolve, ugly tint, no CRI to speak of. Lol
Worked good as a tooth inspection light for years tho!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## xxo (Sep 17, 2019)

There was a lot of talk about those on the forums when walmart was selling them some touted them as poor man's surfires. I had one (fixed focus) for a short time, it was OK but too bulky for my uses at the time.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 17, 2019)

I haven't fired mine up in a long time but I remember being impressed by the output at the time.That light and another rubber and plastic Brinkmann (can't recall the model :thinking were the poor man's 2XCR123 incans at the time.

EDIT: The rubber and plastic model was the Maxfire


----------



## snakebite (Sep 18, 2019)

nice find!
thats the deluxe aluminum modle.
i have one somewhere i put a strion bulb and a 17670 in.
reasonably sure its a legend lx.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 18, 2019)

I was able to Malkoff a MaxFire. They can still be found at eBay and Amazon btw. 

The LX is like finding an honest man in Parlament though.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Sep 18, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> The LX is like finding an honest man in Parlament though.


I've got one as well, so now we know there are at least TWO honest MPs!


----------



## ampdude (Sep 18, 2019)

Alaric Darconville said:


> I've got one as well, so now we know there are at least TWO honest MPs!



FOUR. The OP made me get nostalgic for my old security guard days. They were the cheap lights so I didn't have to worry about putting scratches on my Surefires. Then of course had to bring out one of the Maxfires, it's got a cheap 9V chinese P90 clone in it with a couple of IMR cells. And the old Dorcy's. Ironically enough Maglite 2AA belt sheaths and Surefire bezel filters fit them perfectly. I've never thought of modding the Legends, might have to look into that now. The switches were always a lot stiffer in operation than the Maxfire ones.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 19, 2019)

xxo said:


> There was a lot of talk about those on the forums when walmart was selling them some touted them as poor man's surfires. I had one (fixed focus) for a short time, it was OK but too bulky for my uses at the time.



That was actually the Maxxfire as the poor man's G2. Never saw many of the Legends around or saw much talk about them.

I take that back about the lamp the Maxxfire is running, it's not a chinese P90 clone, it's an old Lumens Factory SR-9.

I have a Surefire P60 and a couple of primaries in another one. The original bulbs/reflectors are in my stash somewhere.


----------



## xxo (Sep 19, 2019)

ampdude said:


> That was actually the Maxxfire as the poor man's G2. Never saw many of the Legends around or saw much talk about them.
> 
> I take that back about the lamp the Maxxfire is running, it's not a chinese P90 clone, it's an old Lumens Factory SR-9.
> 
> I have a Surefire P60 and a couple of primaries in another one. The original bulbs/reflectors are in my stash somewhere.




The LX is the one I remember being hailed as the "poor man's surefire", I never heard of the maxfire before this. I am sure there are some threads on the LX in the sub basement of the archives somewhere.....seemed like everyone had one back then. I got the LX at walmart to see what all the fuss was about. aside from the brightness (60-70 lumens?) and the fact that it used Cr123's were the only things surefire like....I thought it was too bulky and they made it more bulky with all the rubber they stuck on it - not an easy light to carry in a pocket and the rubber snagged on clothing, pouches etc.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 20, 2019)

So, what's the consensus on the best replacement bulb to use?


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 20, 2019)

Mine came with a Streamlight TL2 bulb. I bought it second hand.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 22, 2019)

Ok, thanks. Any others?


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 22, 2019)

You could try a bi pin Maglite 4 cell bulb.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 22, 2019)

OK, thanks.


----------

